# Sony announces Xperia Z1



## randomuser111 (Sep 4, 2013)

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-Z1-hero-black-1240x840-3c449514e1daf8b0652a5dc235530ebc.jpg

Sony announced it's new flagship Xperia Z1 - combining the latest Bravia TV technologies and Sony's digital imaging expertise in a stylish waterproof premium smartphone.
*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-Z1-gallery-05-1240x840-5d05fd87c732a85c00b6f68389982fae.jpg

5.0" Triluminos display with X-Reality
Snapdragon 800 2.2 ghz
16 GB Internal, microSD slot (SDXC supported)
20.7 MP Exmor RS 1/2.3" sensor, f2.0 27mm equiv Sony G Lens, BIONZ for Mobile, 3x lossless zoom
Steadyshot Image Stabilization
2 GB RAM
IP55/58 dust and water resistant
3050mAh battery
Android 4.2.2
Glass front and back with Aluminum Frame
169 grams
144.4 x 73.9 x 8.5 mm

PRODUCT PAGE

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-Z1-gallery-01-1240x840-debf458d60ff58a57d19b628c0e0370c.jpg





Two Lens camera accessories - DSC QX10 with 18 MP Exmor R camera and 10x optical zoom and DSC-QX100 with 20 MP Exmor R 1" sensor and Carl Zeiss optics

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/08/xperia-Z1-accessories-DSC-QX100-1240x658-ff58a5757bbbefedf85b24154e063e20.jpg
*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/08/xperia-Z1-accessories-DSC-QX100-piu1880x1000-e22ea41b45f58e7111f7cf52b2b93df9.jpg

*imgh.us/Tease-hero.png

*India Launch on 18th. Price around 47k MRP*


----------



## Superayush (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks great but but but 

No 4k recording 
No 3gig ram
No 4.3 ....


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2013)

What's the source of the pricing details?


----------



## warfreak (Sep 6, 2013)

47 K would be too much considering other phones in its category are below 45k mark. Throw in 3 GB RAM and 4.4 and this would have sweetened the deal.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2013)

warfreak said:


> 47 K would be too much considering other phones in its category are below 45k mark. Throw in 3 GB RAM and 4.4 and this would have sweetened the deal.



Haha Yes thats expactly what i was thinking until i saw this

Qualcomm snap 600 2GB ram : MRP: 60,300 

HTC Butteryfly S, The Most Expensive Android Smartphone In India. We think its Overpriced. | Gizolo - The Gadget Blog


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Official MRP Rs.42990

Freebies -


5000mAh portable battery charger
Accidental Damage Insurance
Premium Case *

Available for sale from next week. 18th onwards


----------



## raksrules (Sep 14, 2013)

Giving battery pack with the phone, does this indirectly mean the battery backup is gonna suck ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah indeed. 3000mAh battery on the phone would definitely suck, after all it's no 1440mah battery from Apple Iphone 5S or 5C


----------



## raksrules (Sep 14, 2013)

I just re-read my post 3 times, I never mentioned iPhone anywhere. Where did you see me comparing to iPhone ?
Please clarify.

Btw you too are making same mistake what most people make everywhere, the phones are not same here, different screen size and resolution and most importantly different operating systems. You cannot compare their batteries and deduce that iPhone's battery is bad. Also I am pretty sure iPhone users know what battery life their phone gives them.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 15, 2013)

raksrules said:


> I just re-read my post 3 times, I never mentioned iPhone anywhere. Where did you see me comparing to iPhone ?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Btw you too are making same mistake what most people make everywhere, the phones are not same here, different screen size and resolution and most importantly different operating systems. You cannot compare their batteries and deduce that iPhone's battery is bad. Also I am pretty sure iPhone users know what battery life their phone gives them.


+100

Now whose bashing whom Random?


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 15, 2013)

Will this phone optimise the battery like apple i


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2013)

isnt andoid 4.3 suppose to improve battery life ...1 full day of normal usage is enough for most people...others will buy a nokia asha err microsoft asha  to keep talking to there girlfriends for hours.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 15, 2013)

GSM Talktime for Z1 is 24 hours, so no problem there


----------

